
A Simple Path to Success  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2008/03/23/a-simple-path-to-success/
======
jk4930
Quote: "In fact, as life gets busier with more choices than ever before,
simplicity could rule the day."

That's exactly the point (also true for many pseudo-techies). Most people hate
to read manuals. And an increasing "instant gratification-mentality" might add
to it.

